# Sky Box (sorry!)



## Silversally (Jan 30, 2016)

I know this subject has been covered several times and I've read through as much as possible and got some of the answers I need, but I'm still not sure on some things.

I know that if I register a UK address with Sky, I can continue with my subscription, but I don't have a UK address that I could use that hasn't already got Sky. I know that there are companies in Spain who can set this all up and register a UK address. Firstly, where do I find these people? Secondly, will I lose everything from Planner? Will this be an internet-based thing? What's an android box? Is it better to get another type of box? (I'm not too sure how it all works tbh).

I just haven't got time to catch up on everything - not saying that I plan to be watching TV most nights - not at all, but just wondering if I've got the option to keep it all and watch UK TV shows.

Moving out at the end of February, possibly to Mar Menor area.

Thanks for any advice.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

An Android box is an attachment that connects to the internet at one end and your tv at the other end. It picks out the tv signals via the Internet. 

My android box can receive all tv channels that are on the Internet which include all BBC channels and any other UK tv service. Also all Sky channels including movie, discovery and Sky 1. I could also list hundreds more channels. 

Once you have bought your android box (make sure KODI is installed) all tv services will be free but you will need a good internet service like a fast fibre optic internet service otherwise you may suffer from buffering 

Steve


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Silversally said:


> I know that if I register a UK address with Sky, I can continue with my subscription, but I don't have a UK address that I could use that hasn't already got Sky.


Sometimes you can used an address that already has a contract there, maybe by saying it is for aq "granny flat" or "student flat" at an address.



Silversally said:


> . Firstly, where do I find these people?


Internet search, local newspaper adverts....



Silversally said:


> . will I lose everything from Planner?


Changing address on a card will not lose everything on the planner.
Cancelling the contract, or getting a new card, will.



Silversally said:


> Will this be an internet-based thing?


No. Sky via a digibox is via satellites not internet.



Silversally said:


> What's an android box? Is it better to get another type of box?


 An android box is like a small computer, running Google Android, instead of Microsoft Windows. But for UK TV you install an app called Kodi, which uses free streams it finds on the internet. Can be fiddly to use and get used to, can be low picture quality, links can fail, but what do you expect for free.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

sat said:


> An android box is like a small computer, running Google Android, instead of Microsoft Windows. But for UK TV you install an app called Kodi, which uses free streams it finds on the internet. Can be fiddly to use and get used to, can be low picture quality, links can fail, but what do you expect for free.


Sorry Sat but you always use that arguments. My android box has gave me excellent service over the last 2 years. If you have a good speed on your internet service it will be Very rare the links fail and the picture quality is of good standard. Everything is preset on my android box, so it's plug in and use. It certainly was not fiddly!!!!


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

tebo53 said:


> Sorry Sat but you always use that arguments. My android box has gave me excellent service over the last 2 years. If you have a good speed on your internet service it will be Very rare the links fail and the picture quality is of good standard. Everything is preset on my android box, so it's plug in and use. It certainly was not fiddly!!!!


Most of my new satellite installs are for people who have given up on android, as being too fiddly, broken links, and poor picture quality...
"Very rare the links fail" - every month there is the usualy outcry about "addons" are unavilable, wait a few days for it to be updated...etc.... so you must just have the run of the luck..or have found very reliable addons...maybe those that are complain are simply using the ones supplied to them already installed on the box...or using filmmon...which certainly cannot be described even good quality!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Sorry Sat but I really don't get those problems. My Android box updates itself each day, usually when switched on in the morning and takes seconds. Picture quality is perfectly acceptable. You need a good quality internet connection to make the equipment work properly and maybe that is the problem with your customers not having that. I can get all Sky channels quite clearly on my amdroid device.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

sat said:


> Most of my new satellite installs are for people who have given up on android, as being too fiddly, broken links, and poor picture quality...
> "Very rare the links fail" - every month there is the usualy outcry about "addons" are unavilable, wait a few days for it to be updated...etc.... so you must just have the run of the luck..or have found very reliable addons...maybe those that are complain are simply using the ones supplied to them already installed on the box...or using filmmon...which certainly cannot be described even good quality!


Hola, 

Sat - if someone is happy with Android then they wouldn't contact you; only those who CAN get satellite and are unhappy with Android contact you. 

To be fair, friends of mine sometimes like and sometime hate Android. Android is not as easy to change channels but has a wider range of channel, films and boxed sets. 

Each to their own - I would not be using Android if the satellite coverage stretched to Cádiz. 

Davexf


----------



## Silversally (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks guys for the info, but overall, what is the general consensus? Android or satellite dish? Also, can anybody recommend installers of this equipment please? As well as that, what internet service provider is recommended? At the moment, looking at Mar Menor


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Silversally said:


> Thanks guys for the info, but overall, what is the general consensus? Android or satellite dish? Also, can anybody recommend installers of this equipment please? As well as that, what internet service provider is recommended? At the moment, looking at Mar Menor


Hola 

As I said each to their own; for your normal BBC1 etc, then satellite is probably the best. For catch-up etc then the internet can produce. 

If you want boxed sets and films then an Android box with a version of Kodi fits the bill 

Davexf


----------



## Silversally (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks Dave


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Silversally said:


> Thanks guys for the info, but overall, what is the general consensus? Android or satellite dish? Also, can anybody recommend installers of this equipment please? As well as that, what internet service provider is recommended? At the moment, looking at Mar Menor


With an Android tv box you can get all tv channels including all uk channels BBC 1 & 2, all ITV channels, channel 4 & 5 etc,etc. Sky channels including discovery etc. Box sets & sports galore.
and many more!!!

But...........you will need a high speed Internet connection such as Movistar fibre optic high speed internet. If you have that or similar internet service you won't be disappointed with the Android box. Once purchased all else is free.

Steve


----------



## Silversally (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks Steve


----------



## Silversally (Jan 30, 2016)

Another quick question about an android box with KODI. They can be bought in the UK on Amazon. If I bought one here, providing I have a good internet speed (not sure who would be the best provider though) would I be able to just plug it into my Smart TV (which I'm bringing over) and use it in Spain?


----------



## Eastpak (Jan 25, 2017)

Another thing with the android box is that a storm/wind or rain will not affect it meaning that you won't have to pay the <B>sat</B> installer to come and re-align your dish. Plus, it is not SKY....

I will also say that in France, there was a belief that "robbers" would target houses with oversized dishes - knowing that they were most likely brits and their stuff was better than the locals... It is a pretty easy give-away now that you need a 90-100-120 size dish.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Silversally said:


> Another quick question about an android box with KODI. They can be bought in the UK on Amazon. If I bought one here, providing I have a good internet speed (not sure who would be the best provider though) would I be able to just plug it into my Smart TV (which I'm bringing over) and use it in Spain?


Hola 

yes as it uses the internet then all should be the same unless you pick on something which is geo-blocked. 

If you are concerned at all then there are some very good videos available at https://www.entertainmentbox.com/ - I have no connection with the company save as a satisfied customer 

Davexf


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Silversally said:


> Another quick question about an android box with KODI. They can be bought in the UK on Amazon. If I bought one here, providing I have a good internet speed (not sure who would be the best provider though) would I be able to just plug it into my Smart TV (which I'm bringing over) and use it in Spain?


I bought my "Brit box" here in northern Spain about 2 years ago and never had a problem. It was delivered within 3 days by courier then I followed the instructions to plug it in correctly and away it went. No ugly Sky dishes here !!


----------

